# Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!



## Klausile (3. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Anfanng Juli habe ich meinen ersten Eigenbaufilter in Betrieb genommen.
Seit dem bin ich total begeistert und könnte mich sonstwohinn beißen, das ich das nicht schon viel früher gemacht habe.
Das Wasser ist glasklar, selbst die Braunfärbung ist fast völlig verschwunden - einfach ein Traum.
Wie viele Teichbetreiber habe ich schon viel versucht - zuerst durch die Tolle Beratung im Fachhandel zu dem Markenprodukt mit den 4 Buchstaben gegriffen - Ergebnisse auch nach längerem Betrieb nie wirklich gut - und häufige und nervige Reinigungen.

Dann aus dem Netz einen größeren Fertigfilter mit mehr UVC-Leistung, wurde schon besser, auch die Reinigungsintervalle wurden länger, aber wenn ne Reinigung anstand war das ne mords Arbeit mit jeder Menge Dreck - selbst sauber bleiben war da schon ein Kunststück.

Also zum nächsten Schritt - Vorfilter - in meinem Fall Bofitec - oha, die ganzen Cracks hier im Forum hatten wohl doch recht - so ein Vorfilter ist was tolles. Also gleich nen 2. gekauft und in den Bachlauf integriert.
Endlich konnte ich mal den Grund meines Teiches erkennen.
Letztes Jahr ist es dann passiert - Wir fahren im Herbst in Urlaub und der Filter fällt aus, unser Junior bemerkt das nicht und füttert fleißig weiter. Als wir nach 6 Tagen wieder kommen ist schon alles zu spät - was passiert ist könnt Ihr Euch sicher vorstellen.
Also viele - sehr viele große Wasserwechsel über drei Wochen hinweg - Wasserverbrauch in der Zeit fast 300 m³!

Im Frühjahr entschließe ich mich dann dazu endlich einen Eigenbaufilter zu bauen.
Zwei Tonnen à 300 L - davor das Bogensieb und UVC.
Das Ergebniss habe ich ja oben schon beschrieben. Oh man, wenn ich mir überlege wie viel Geld ich schon zum Fenster rausgeworfen habe - eine Schande - und das nur weil ich zu bequem war ein bischen zu basteln.

Gestern habe ich dann nach 3 Monaten die Tonnen das erste mal gereinigt.
Pumpe aus - Kugelhahn am Boden der Tonnen auf - Wasser und Dreck raus.
Tonnen noch einmal gefüllt - ordentlich umgerührt - Wasser noch mal raus - es ist kaum zu glauben was da für ein Schmodder drin war.
Auf jeden Fall waren nach 20 Minuten beide Tonnen gereinigt und wieder in Betrieb.
So stelle ich mir eine bequeme Filterreinigung vor.

Ich hoffe das dies viele Neulinge lesen und sich direkt dazu entschließen für relativ kleines Geld und mit ein wenig Eigenleistung einen vernünftigen Filter selbst bauen.
Hier mal ein Kostenüberblick:
Bogensiebfilter 190 €, Tonnen, Fittinge, Rohre, Muffen und 200 L Helix 300 €
Kolbenpumpe und großer Ausströmer zusammen ca. 80 €
Arbeitszeit ca. 3 Stunden.
Die Kauffilter die ich vorher in Betrieb hatte haben mich insgesamt ca. 2000 € gekostet.

So nun wünsch ich noch einen schönen Tag und viel spaß mit euren Teichen.
:smoki

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Baschdi (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hey Klausile,

hört sich toll an!
Gibts auch Bilder?

Viele Grüße Baschdi


----------



## Sandra1976 (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo, 
will auch mal den Filter und vorallem ein aktuelles Bild von deinem sauberen Teich oki
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Klausile (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo Leute,

ich werd mal versuchen Bilder einzustellen - hab das schon lange nicht mehr gemacht.
Kann ein paar Tage dauern da ich im Moment sehr viel unterwegs bin - hätte ja am WE dran denken können - na ja - das Alter

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo an alle,

hier mal ein Versuch mit den Bildern:
Leider hab ich keinen Polfilter.
Der Filter baut sich wie folgt auf:
Das Wasser läuft vom Bodenablauf in einen eingegrabene 200 L Tonne als Pumpenkammer - dann pumpt eine 80000 L Pumpe durch die UVC in das Spaltsieb.
Dann von unten in die 1. Tonne - da ist jetzt bewegtes Helix 17 mm ca. 80 L.
Dann von oben raus, unten in die 2. Tonne mit ca. 120 L ruhendes Helix - oben wieder raus und zurück in den Teich.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Schaffi (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Sieht doch gut aus  
Mal eine Frage, Du sprichst von einer Tonne, die im Boden ist und Wasser über den BA bekommt. 
Ist es eigentlich ein Unterschied ob ich mit ner Pumpe direkt von dem BA das Wasser ziehe oder so wie Du das gemacht hast? Also im Bezug auf die Anziehung des BA´s müsste deine Version doch eigentlich ein bisschen schwächer sein oder irre ich mich da ?
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Klausile (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo Stefan,

ich kenne keine Pumpe die man direkt an das 110er Rohr des BA anschließen kann.
Die Pumpenkammer hat auch den Sinn, das sich da schon mal ein Teil des groben Drecks absetzen kann.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Nori (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Weitere Vorteile des Schachts:
Gute Zugänglichkeit - keine Kleinlebewesen werden angesaugt, im Teich ist keine stromführendes Bauteil.

Durch ein 110-er Rohr können max. ca. 15000 Liter/Std.  in Schwerkraft laufen - allerdings hat man ja normalerweise einen 2-ten BA oder zumindest noch einen Skimmer, so dass eine höhere Pumpenrate auch erzielt werden kann.

Gruß Nori


----------



## koifischfan (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*



> ... dann pumpt eine 80000 L Pumpe durch die UVC in das Spaltsieb.


Will mal sehen! :?


----------



## Schaffi (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Ah, alles klar Ihr beiden. 
Das werd ich dann beim nächsten Teich berücksichtigen. 
Danke für die Info
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## sbecs (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Mhhmmm...so hatte ich es 1,5 Jahre...was soll ich sagen? Stromverschwendung, wer hat dich daran gehindert gleich alle 3 Tonnen einzugraben? Wenn ich die Höhe der Tonnen rechne und dann noch die Bögen und das Spaltsieb obenauf ..ohweh...ich musste eine 22000l-Pumpe verwenden damit bei ähnlicher Konstellation wenigstens 10000l je Stunde durch den Filter flossen- nie wieder...gleiches gilt der Durchlauf-UVC, wer hielt dich davon ab mittels Edelstahlblech eine Tauch-UVC in die eingegrabene Tonne zu setzen? Wieder Flowverlust...
MfG
Steffen

PS: aus oben genannten Gründe hätte ich noch 3 verrohrte Regentonnen, 2 Durchlauf-UVC-Edelstahl 75W und ein Compactsieve anzubieten...


----------



## Klausile (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hi Steffen,
meine eigene Faulheit hat mich daran gehindert alles einzugraben.
Ausserdem krabbel ich nicht gern bei der Filterreinigung auf dem Boden rum, das ist bei meiner Figur nicht so lustig.
Der Höhenunterschied den die Pumpe bewältigen muss ist nicht mal 1 Meter - also durchaus zu verkraften.
Für die Durchfluss-UVC spricht 1.  wieder meine Faulheit - ist schnell installiert
und 2. die Sicherheit - da kann man sich auch nicht aus versehen die Augen verderben.

Der Flow reicht ja auch so aus - das Ergebniss stimmt. Der Mehraufwand um 20 Watt Pumpenleistung einzusparen wäre für mich total unverhältnissmäßig.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Nori (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Für den Verlust der beim Verkauf der oben angeführten "übrigen" Teichartikel zu erwarten ist, kann man einen Teich über Jahre hinaus mit dem Strom versorgen, der vermeintlich eingespart wurde durch den Umbau bzw. durch das Eingraben.

Wenn von 22000 nur noch 10000 übrig bleiben (wegen 1 m Förderhöhe und ein paar Bögen), dann hatte das auch noch andere Gründe (schlechte Pumpe etc.).

....wo wir wieder beim Thema "langsam Filtern" oder durch den "Filter jagen" wären ....


Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Nori,
nur aus Faulheit oder weil man es nicht besser weiß, jedes Jahr eine Menge an Energie zu verschwenden macht wenig Sinn.
Wer einen neuen Filter oder einen Teich plant, sollte auf einen effizienten Betrieb Wert legen.
Ob sich nun ein Umbau wirklich lohnt, mag jeder für sich entscheiden.

Eine Schwerkraftanlage hat, insbesondere bei größeren Teichen, deutliche Vorteile.


----------



## Nori (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Auch ein Durchlauf UVC funktioniert mit 110-er Rohren - dafür gibt es halt welche mit solchen Anschlüssen.
Wenn ich nat hergehe und ein 110-er Rohr auf 63 mm (oder noch kleiner) reduziere (da der UVC für gepumpte Systeme ausgelegt war) dann kann man nicht generell alle Durchlauf-UVC verteufeln, dann hat man einfach falsch eingekauft.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Klausile (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo Leute,

Ihr habt sicher recht mit euren Argumenten, Schwerkraft ist toll - wenn man dies direkt beim Bau einplant - also mit Filterkammer, einer Lösung um den Dreck aus dieser dann raus zu bekommen usw. Auch ein Tauch UVC ist sicher ganz toll.
Bei mir ist es aber so, das der Filter nach Fertigstellung des Teiches sich mehrfach verändert hat.
Nicht jeder ist in der Lage oder willens mit einem riesen Aufwand einen Loch von mind. 2 m³ auszugraben und dann darin eine Filteranlage zu versenken. Ich gehöre dazu - meine Anlage kann ich bequem im stehen reinigen. Die einzenlnen Komponenten waren recht günstig und sind nach und nach angeschafft und dann wieder in die neue Anlage integriert worden.
Und das will ich mit meinem Beitrag darstellen - man muß nicht immer einen riesen Aufwand betreiben um ein gutes Ergebniss zu erzielen.
Sonst hätte jeder einen Teich mit US3 und Trommler und das schön unter ner Terasse versteckt.
Dafür das ich meinen Filter mit einer Pumpe mit 110 Watt betreibe habe ich doch ein ganz passables Ergebniss erreicht.
Auch wenn ich den Teich neu anlegen würde, würde ich keinen kompletten Schwerkraftfilter bauen - wie gesagt, ich kriech nicht gerne auf dem Boden rum.
Außerdem würde ich meinen Teich nicht als groß bezeichnen. Bei 30 m³ oder mehr wäre eine wirtschaftliche Filterung über ein gepumptes System sicher nicht mehr möglich. Abe wenn ich einen Teich in dieser Größe baue, muss ich ohnehin mit anderen Kosten kalkulieren.

OK, ich hoffe einige haben verstanden was ich meine.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## frido (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Der Erfolg anhand von sauberem Wasser hat sich mit dem Filter doch eingestellt. Und wenn du mit dem Betrieb, Stromverbrauch und Reinigungsintervall zufrieden bist-haste alles richtig gemacht. Klar kann man durch Schwerkraft oder eingegrabene Tonnen das System effizenter gestalten-allerdings ist dies unter Umständen sehr teuer und auf jeden Fall sehr arbeitsintensiv. Das will nunmal nicht jeder-und solange das Ergebnis zufriedenstellend ist und es den Teichbewohnern gut geht, ist doch alles ok.


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Moin,


Erstmal schön, dass es wie gewünscht funktioniert 


Da habe ich noch 2 Fragen!

Wieviel l/h soll die Pumpe jetzt machen also "Werksangabe"

Und warum/bzw. wie hast du die Tonnen verrohrt?

Von der Seite kann ich das nicht klar erkennen, also das Wasser fliesst von Spaltsieb nach unten in die Tonne ein und oben wieder raus & dann aus der nächsten wieder unten raus?

und falls ich es überlesen habe was ist denn drin in den Tonnen, also wegen der Verrohung..(Durchströmung) Mehr Bilder wären klasse!


Tante Edith :

Ok hab es nochmal gelesen also nur Helix.. bewegt & ruhend..

aber warum diese Durchströmung ?

Und ne 80.000l Pumpe??  

Achso und wie kann man bei 17m3 Teichinhalt 300m3 Wasser verbrauchen  ? jeden Tag vollständig gespült?


----------



## schnuffi0984 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Und ne 80.000l Pumpe??
> 
> Achso und wie kann man bei 17m3 Teichinhalt 300m3 Wasser verbrauchen  ? jeden Tag vollständig gespült?



Hi, ich glaube er meint 8000l einfach eine null zu viel.  Nie und nimmer geht durch den Filter 80tl.

300 tl Wasser in 3 Wochen bei einem 17 tl Teich. Da müpsste das Wasser mehr als klar sein.


----------



## Nori (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Da sehe ich dann eine mögliche Einsparung ohne dass man sich "bücken" muss - ne sparsamere Pumpe - 8000 Lit/h und 110 Watt sind nicht sonderlich economisch (ist aber auch nicht arg schlimm) - nur falls ne Neuanschaffung ansteht, man kann die alte Pumpe ja als Ersatz einmotten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## sbecs (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*



Nori schrieb:


> Für den Verlust der beim Verkauf der oben angeführten "übrigen" Teichartikel zu erwarten ist, kann man einen Teich über Jahre hinaus mit dem Strom versorgen, der vermeintlich eingespart wurde durch den Umbau bzw. durch das Eingraben.
> 
> Wenn von 22000 nur noch 10000 übrig bleiben (wegen 1 m Förderhöhe und ein paar Bögen), dann hatte das auch noch andere Gründe (schlechte Pumpe etc.).
> 
> ...



Hallo Nori,
 es gibt wohl den Spruch "Never change a winning system" aber das war es eben nicht,ich bin da eher der Auffassung Fehler zuzugeben, diese zu verändern zur Erreichung des Optimums. Mag ja jeder anders entscheiden können, der "Verlust" beim Verkauf dieser Teichartikel die ich anführte sind Peanuts im Vergleich zu in der Garage liegenden EPDM-Folie da diese ebenfalls durch HDPE ersetzt wird. Ich bin seit 18 Jahren selbständig und weiß was es heißt Lehrgeld zu bezahlen, da fallen solch "geringe" Beträge überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht. Mal zur Erinnerung habe ich 9 große Kois verloren weil ich keine Vorkehrungen gegen Stromausfall installiert (wie bestimmt 90% aller Teichbesitzer) hatte und auch das wird nun geändert. Also etwas zu belassen was schlecht konzipiert ist nur der Kosten und Mühen scheuend ist nicht sinnvoll in meinem Denken.

Mal im Vergleich= letztes Jahr verbruzzelte ich mit Pumpe,Luftpumpe, 75W-UVC ca. 350W je Stunde für 15000l-Teichvergnügen - nach dem Umbau, je nachdem ob es direkt gut mit den Airlifts klappt, werden es mit Rohrpumpe, Tauch-UVC und Luftpumpe keine 200W eher 150W je Stunde sein, wie gesagt vielleicht komme ich sogar unter die 100W aber das bezweifle ich und das alles wohlgemerkt dann bei 45000l-Teich. Wie du bei diesem Verhältnissen noch davon reden kannst dass für die "paar" Euronen aus dem "Verlust" des Verkaufes alter unsinniger Materialien ein Teich auch nur 1 Jahr hätte betrieben werden können ist mir unverständlich, aber jeder wie er es mag.

Bzgl. der "verlorenen" Pumpenleistung= wie ich erwähnte und auch im Eingangs-Fred gezeigt benutzte ich 300l-Regentonnen (mit Bodenablauf und dadurch bereits auf 20cm hohem Sockel) die allein schon geschätzte 1,20m hoch sind. Ebenfalls erwähnte ich dass der CS2 da noch obendrauf stand (weitere 50cm da ja in diesem das Wasser erst noch hochgedrückt wird um über die Überlaufkante auf das Sieb zu fließen). Die restl. 10cm zum Wasserniveau habe ich wohl eher noch etwas zu gering angegeben aber ich fand es wohl nicht so wichtig genau 2,24m anzugeben da es letztlich nur um das Prinzip ging. Also jedem der anzweifelt dass Pumpen auf über 2m mehr als die Hälfte an Leistung verlieren sollte dieses erst selbst ausprobieren bevor er das anzweifelt.

Ein "durch den Filter jagen" hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun denn Filterleistung muss dem Fischbesatz/Teichgröße entsprechen und danach baut man seinen Filter und ich damals ja noch ohne Helix also auf konventionelle Filterschaumweise. Wer aber lieber aus dem Baumarkt sich kleine Kisten an den Teich stellt ohne die benötigte Filteroberfläche zu errechnen o.ä. soll das ruhig so handhaben.

Bzgl. Tauch-UVC= jede Durchfluss-UVC die ich kenne hat die Wasserein- und ausläufe in 90° zur durchströmenden Röhre angeordnet, das allein reicht schon für erheblichen Flow-Verlust denn nicht umsonst wird immer wieder geraten keine 45° oder gar 90°-Bögen zu verwenden- erschwert wird dieses dann noch wenn die Pumpe eh schon die 2m-Grenze knacken muss, was da zu monieren entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis Nori.

Vielleicht sollte man Beiträge zu angesprochenen Themen nicht immer als persönl. Angriff seiner eigenen TEichbaukünste werten als vielmehr andere Erfahrungen sinnvoll nutzen oder zumindest davon Kenntnis zu erhalten, kostenlos wohlgemerkt ohne eigenes "Lehrgeld". 

Gruss Steffen


----------



## sbecs (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*



Klausile schrieb:


> Hi Steffen,
> 
> Der Höhenunterschied den die Pumpe bewältigen muss ist nicht mal 1 Meter - also durchaus zu verkraften.
> ....
> ...



Hallo Klaus, 
wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst. Eine 8000l-Pumpe mit 110W ist eh schon sehr hoch denn die bekommt man schon mit weniger Leistung- ein Verlust tritt bei dir wie bei mir damals bereits durch das Spaltsieb, die Durchfluss-UVC und letztlich durch die Rohrbögen am Filter auf, vernachlässigt bewusst den Schlauch zum Filter. Also nicht verkennen was man da verliert. Ich habe es ausgelitert und es war erheblich mehr.
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Nori (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Tja Steffen,
dann solltest du dir mal deinen letzten Absatz selbst zu Gemüde führen....

Von deinen 2m +x hab ich nirgendwo was gelesen - auch nicht nach mehrmaliger Durchsicht. (dann ist schon klar dass du so wenig förderst) - du hast den Vergleich mit dem TE herangezogen - dann sollte man auch von den gleichen Voraussetzungen ausgehen können, wenn es nicht explizit anders angegeben ist.

Genau der Hype mit den Rohrbögen und den Tauch-UVC (Flow-Manko) war es, der mich zum Ausdruck "durch den Filter jagen" anregte - na und?

Wenn die bunten Karpfen so empfindlich reagieren, das sie schon nach ein paar Stunden Stromausfall die Grätsche machen, ist vieleicht auch das Wort "Überbesatz" angezeigt - ich hab zwar nur Goldis (Gott sein Dank!), die könnten auch in einer "dreckigen Pfütze" überleben.

Ich hab zwar kein Wort bzgl. Baumarktfilter gesagt, aber eines ist sicher: das Prinzip der Economie ist es mit geringsten Aufwand und Kosten den größten Ertrag bzw. Nutzen herauszuholen. 
Soll heissen, am optimalsten wäre der Teich ganz ohne Filter (was ja mit Besatz meist nicht geht) - dann ist es aber so, dass man mit einer günstigen Lösung (wie es z.B. auch der TE gemacht hat) einen (für ihn) großen Nutzen mit überschaubaren Aufwand erzielt - wie er schon richtig geschrieben hat "mit Trommler und US 3 kann es jeder".

Gruß Nori


----------



## sbecs (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo Nori,
mit derlei "Theorien" hat wohl jeder Koiteichbesitzer schon zu kämpfen gehabt. In meiner Familie selbst gibt es zwei andere Teiche deren Besitzer über den "Aufwand" lächeln den ich betreibe, aber..:
- wer japan. Koi (wohlgemerkt keine Euro-Koi und auch keine verwaschenen Baumarkt-Koi) hält wird schon von selbst all das erwähnte unternehmen nicht zuletzt wegen des Wertes der Fische
- natürlich kannst du meine Überlegungen nicht nachvollziehen da soviel wie ich weiß Goldfische kaum die 75cm Größe erreichen die meine Koi haben, allein schon die Kotmenge dürfte sich täglich unterscheiden 
- wer mal Vergleiche der Fischqualität anstellt wird schnell erkennen dass erstklassige, wunderschöne Koi nie in "aus Mühe scheuenden" Low-Teichen schwimmen, erwähnte Teichbesitzer in meiner Familie haben zwar Koi aber sind diese nicht zu vergleichen mit denen die ich habe und das hat seine Gründe

Das Thema Rohrbögen ist kein "Hype" sondern vielmehr aus der Erkenntnis der Ökonomie entstanden denn es ist unsinnig Pumpen mit hoher Leistung zu betreiben weil auf der Flowstrecke zuviele Leistungskiller eingebaut wurden, wohl wieder aus gescheuter Mühe. Mit Durchjagen kannst du wieder nur Baumarktfilter oder wegen mir die von oase meinen denn auch diese sind kleine Würfel in Bierkastengröße und erfüllen selbst die alte Richtgröße von 10% des Teichvolumens nicht mehr obwohl sie immer noch mit Schaumstoff ausgestattet sind, da hilft auch kein großer Name etwas. Filterleistung ist u.a. Produkt aus Verweilzeit und Filtergröße, das eine ist abhängig vom anderen, will sagen wenn große Pumpenleistungen anhand des Fischbesatzes/Teichgröße benötigt werden MUSS auch eine entsprechende Filtergröße vorhanden sein denn nur dann VERWEILT der zu behandelnde Stoff, hier biologisch zu reinigendes Wasser, an den Bakkis lange genug dass diese sich "satt"fressen können, kleine Filter neben den Teich gestellt jagen dann sicherlich nur das Futter an den Bakkis vorbei wie ich mal in einem Fred erwähnte, halt wie ein MC-Drive ohne Einfahrt an einer A-Bahn .

Ein "damit kann es ja jeder" möchte ich gar nicht diskutieren, das ist Kinderkram, entweder entscheide ich mich für eine kleine biolog. Oase im Garten die ich ruhig dürftig behandeln kann und eher der Natur überlasse oder ich halte mir bunte Karpfen- das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, denn es gibt schon garantiert hunderttausende tote Koi die Opfer einer sagen wir mal "der Mühe scheuenden Praxis" geworden sind.

Und weiter sind bunte Karpfen durchaus in der Lage ein paar Stunden ohne Strom auszukommen aber eben Tage nicht-deine Goldies natürlich schwimmen seit Jahrhunderten im eigen Urin (Goldfischglas) und werden nur mit Flockenfutter ab und zu ernährt, auch das ist unvergleichbar mit japan. Koi.

Letztlich ist Ökonomie das worauf alles abzielt, ein Erwähnen von TF in diesem Zusammenhang als unökonomisch denn so verstehe ich deinen "so kann es ja jeder" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das TF so teuer sind liegt zum einen an der Nachfrage zum anderen eben daran dass nicht jeder einen kauft- ein TF als Investition erreicht bei so manchem Fisch gerade mal den Wert eines Fisches und wieviele hat man davon. Ich war letztens an einem Teich mit 50 großen, erstklassigen Koi, meinst du dieser Tecihbesitzer würde deine Argumentation auch nur ansatzweise nachvollziehen können? Ich habe kommendes Jahr ca. 25 Koi davon sind 6 über 60cm groß meinst du ich würde da an 1000 Euronen sparen wollen um etwas zu riskieren? Nicht nachvollziehbar wenn man keine Goldfische beherbergt.
Gruss Steffen

PS: ich unternehme auch andere Dinge wie im Winter beiheizen, Teich im Winter abdecken, Wasserwechsel welches andere Teichbesitzer nur belächlen denn es "geht auch ohne"- aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern schon von Goldfischbesitzern gehört zu haben die einen Fischdoc an den Teich kommen lassen um für hunderte Euronen Probleme beheben zu lassen- von daher unterscheidet sich unser Standpunkt wohl erheblich.


----------



## Nori (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo,
da sind wir ja schon wieder beim letzten Absatz.

Bei allem Respekt, es ging um den Filter und den Besatz des TE und nicht um deinen - wobei ich wahrscheinlich mit "Überbesatz" bei dir nicht so Unrecht hab (25 große Koi auf 22000 Liter!).

Du interpretierst schon einige Sachen in meine Worte, die ich nicht gesagt hab.

Dass die meisten Kauffilter zu klein sind brauchen wir nicht diskutieren - ich seh die Schwammfilter als Feinfilter nach einem Vorfilter und vor der Bioabteilung.
Wenn jemand so etwas in anderer Form baut, da ist das für mich eben höher zu bewerten, als wenn jemand mit 5000,- € in der Tasche losgeht und sich z.B. einen Trommler holt oder vom Fachmann alles installieren lässt.
Da hat halt auch jeder sein Budget und auch einen Stellenwert für das ein oder andere Hobby, wie z.B. den Teich.
Das ist wie mit allen Sachen so - für manche Leute sind die Serienfelgen ein No-Go am Fahrzeug - Anderen ist es egal - beide Felgen rollen. Der eine will ne Federgabel am MTB für 1000,-€, der ander kauft ein ganzes Rad für 500,- € - beide Fahren - aber vielleicht würde der mit dem Billigrad 3000,-€ für einen Filter ausgeben und der mit dem teuren Rad höchstens 500,-€?

Gruß Nori


----------



## nik (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann den TE gut verstehen! Er hat eine nun praktisch gute und vom Einstand günstige Lösung und hat sich in einem Punkt, nämlich Aufwand/Komfort, für das Energie kostende Hochpumpen entschieden. Das ist ja nun herausgestellt und kann jeder lösen wie er will.

Das nun mit einem Koiteich mit High-End-Kois in Sachen Effizienz zu vergleichen, bei dem es den Besatz ohne Strom nach relativ kurzer Zeit schon himmelt,  ist ein Vergleich  wie Arschbacke und Kuche backe ...

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## sbecs (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo Nori,
schade das immer diese Missverständnisse auftauchen. Also zum einen sagte ich dass ich kommendes Jahr 25 Koi haben werde und wie ich in einem anderen Thread zeige baue ich meinen Teich von damals 22000l auf ca. 45000l aus, demzufolge sind 25 Koi auf 45000l kein Übersatz, dies nur mal zur Erläuterung.
Ebenfalls die Aussage "mit 5000€ in der Tasche losgeht" ist doch nur Polemik. Leute, die wie ich derlei Teiche bauen haben garantiert mehr an Bauleistung, Entwicklung, Verbesserung gebracht als jemand der die Meinung vertritt ein gekaufter Filter in Bierkastengröße erreiche das Notwendige. Die gesamten diskutierten Themen hier kommen von Tüftlern und Optimierern nicht von Leuten die mangels Interesse am Geldinvestieren Fertigfilter kaufen wollen. Der schlichte Umstand dass ein Teil der Filterkette, in dem Fall der TF gekauft wird sagt überhaupt nichts über die ganze Eigenkonstruktion aus denn auch Rohre, Bodenabläufe,UVC-Röhren etc. muss man kaufen, soll das also heißen dass all dies gering zu bewerten ist? Merkwürdige Argumentation.
Fakt ist dass man dem Wert des Teiches entsprechend vorgehen sollte und wenn es geht das Optimum erreichen. Ich habe weder die Eigenbauleistung des TE schlecht gemacht noch gegen Eigenbauten generell gesprochen (wie auch,90 % meiner Anlage ist Eigenbau bis hin zur IH)- sowas in den Raum zu stellen ist wieder typische Forenpolemik. Das einzige was in meinem Kommentar zum Ausdrcuk kommen sollte dass (nachdem ja durch Erfahrungsrecherche u.a. wohl hier im Forum) etwas gebaut wurde was noch verbessert werden könnte. Dass sich da jemand angegriffen fühlen könnte weil er vielleicht ähnlich vorgegangen ist geht mir nicht in den Sinn.
Budget ist nicht alles, ich muss auch jede Ausgabe überdenken nicht zuletzt weil meine Regierung das teilen muss, aber wenn man sich für Koi entschieden hat hilft kein Herumgeeiere mangels Budget mehr etwas oder man will Tiere verlieren, das Forum hier mit Krankheitssymptomen zuposten und/oder hohe Tierarztkosten bekommen.
Ein Konzept welches Teichgröße,Fischbesatz und demzufolge Filterstrecke beinhaltet sollte jeder schon haben, jemand mit Goldfischen kann sich gerne auf Experimente einlassen, jemand der anfangs wenige Euro, danach bei Aufkommen der wohlbekannten Koisucht schon mehrere hundert Euro investiert kann dieses nicht.

Das einzige was ich hier immer vergesse dass es sich bei vielen nicht um Koiteiche dreht, das mag sein, aber selbst der TE besitzt schon 3 große Koi und was diese jeden Tag bei richtiger Füterung ausscheiden sehe ich jeden morgen bei mir in der IH (im Teich damals sah ich es nicht).
Koiteiche sind eine Bereicherung im Garten, eine Oase aber nur wenn der notwendige Arbeitsaufwand/Energiekosten sich im Rahmen halten. Verdreckte Filter, horrende Strom- und Wasserrechnungen, Tierverluste udn Tierarztkosten können einem die Laune am Teich schnell vermießen und NUR desshalb plädiere ich nach eigenen Erfahrungen immer dafür dass all dieses bedacht wird und nicht wie so mancher etwas übernehmen was am eigenen Teich unrentabel wird.
Deine Argumentation ich würde nur ein großes Budget nehmen und hätte dann alles erledigt geht überhaupt nicht. Wie bereits erwähnt erstelle ich 90% des Teiches wie auch schon des Vorherigen in Eigenleistung neben Job und Familie- dass ich keine Zeit habe einen TF selber zu bauen bringt mich logischerweise dazu einen zu kaufen, mit Rohren,Schiebern etc. verhält es sich ebenso. Ich könnte mir auch bei genügend freier Zeit ein Auto bauen, ein weiteres Haus usw. aber ich kaufe dieses da ich eben auch Geld verdienen muss.

Ins Gedächtniss zurückrufen will ich da noch dass ich bereits einen ähnlichen SELBST gebaut habe, in ähnlicher Weise bestückt habe und daher weiß wovon ich rede- also lass die Unterstellung gerade ich würde losziehen und nur KAUFEN statt bauen.

Vor allem ist mir unverständlich wie du hier verschiedene Themen durcheinander wirfst um zu deinem Ende zu kommen.
Für jemanden mit 50 Euro Fischbesatz ist ein in gleicher Größenordnung bemessener Technikeinsatz vertretbar, für jemanden der mehr zu verlieren hätte und nicht jeden Samstag am Teich arbeiten will sondern diesen genießen will ist es das nicht mehr und das allein ist die Antwort auf deine Argumentation- die Grundlagen der Wasserchemie, Schadstoffabbau usw sind allerdings die gleichen. ABer vielleicht sollte man besser beim Eingangsthema bleiben. Letztlich hast auch du nur deine Erfahrungen aus Meinungsaustausch und genau das sollte mein Beitrag bewirken- vertrete du deine eigene Bauweise denn daher kommen wohl deine Einwürfe.
Für mich ist somit genug gesagt.


----------



## Nori (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Mir kommt es vor als rede ich gegen eine Wand - 
Hat jemand gesagt dass du losgegangen bist mit 5000,- € in der Tasche .... 


Man sollte nicht voraussetzen, dass alle Artikel, die in anderen Beiträgen gepostet werden, beim Leser bekannt sind - du schreibst soviel über deine Fische und deinen Teich dann sag doch gleich zu Anfang der wird 45000 Liter blablabla... - dann gibts auch keine Missverständnisse bezüglich Überbesatz.


Btw: "Angegriffen" fühle ich mich beileibe nicht - meine Sache funzt - und das mit Anschaffungskosten und Betriebskosten für die komplette Filteranlage, die andere Leute vielleicht für ihre USV-Anlage ausgegeben haben, die sie möglicherweise nie brauchen werden (und nein DU bist wieder nicht gemeint!)
Da sind wir wieder beim Stellenwert:
Ich pers. habe keine Koi, weil sie für mich zu empfindlich sind - ich würde wegen einem Fisch keinen Tierarzt holen - deshalb hab ich konseqwuent darauf verzichtet.
NUR: Ahnungslosigkeit lass ich mir von dir nicht vorwerfen - und das Wissen am Wert des Fischbesatzes festzumachen ist schon mehr als dumm.

Gruß Nori


----------



## sbecs (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

"...NUR: Ahnungslosigkeit lass ich mir von dir nicht vorwerfen - und das Wissen am Wert des Fischbesatzes festzumachen ist schon mehr als dumm...."

Es geht weiter, wo z.B. habe ich soetwas gesagt? Du polemisierst und da ist es zwecklos. Mein erster Beitrag beinhaltete den Hinweis auf Baufehler, was du jetzt hier alles aufgeführt hast geht am Thema vorbei.
Es bleibt dass der Filter des TE allein 9 sichtbare 90° Bögen zeigt, Tonnegröße mir bekannt und Siebfilter obenauf, wie auch bei mir damals- was kann man anderes dazu sagen?
So das wars nun wirklich für mich denn derlei Gerede bringt gar nichts.


----------



## Nori (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Da hättest du deinen Beitrag mal vor deiner Aktualisierung um 11.56 lesen sollen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## DbSam (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

'Ooch Leute'...  reicht Euch die Hand.     

Man weiß doch sowieso nicht, wieviel Liter von 'Klausis' 80.000 L(?) Pumpe oben ankommen.
So sehr viel Menge ist es jedenfalls nicht, denn sonst würde die erste Tonne überlaufen, wenn die 90° Bögen im weiteren Filterverlauf bremsen würden.
Da wir gerade beim 'überlaufen' sind, diesen (den Notüberlauf) vermisse ich beim Eigenbau vom Klaus.



Gruß Carsten


Kommt, vertragt Euch.
Das Leben ist zu kurz für einen sinnlosen Streit im 'Netz'.


----------



## frido (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Allerdings frage ich mich gerade, was die vielen 90 Grad Bögen mit der Effizienz bzw. der Filterleistung zu tun haben sollen? So weit ich das sehe, sind sämtliche "Durchflussminderer" erst hinter dem Sieb verbaut-sozusagen in Schwerkraft! Die Pumpenleistung negativ beeinflussen bei diesem gepumptem System jedoch nur die "Durchflussminderer" (Bögen,Querschnittsverkleinerungen etc.) zwischen Pumpe und erster Abnahmestelle auf max. Förderhöhe-danach läuft das Wasser ja in Schwerkraft durch die restlichen Filterelemente und zurück in den Teich. Oder habe ich irgend etwas überlesen... 

Jeder sollte für sich selbst bestimmen, wieviel Geld und Zeit man in sein Hobby investiert. Seinen eigenen Anspruch an die Teichtechnik, Teichgröße und damit verbundenen Investitionen allerdings als Standard festzulegen scheint langsam in Mode zu kommen. Es gibt inzwischen wirklich gut funktionierende Filteranlagen, deren Gesamtpreis 500 € nicht zwingend überschreiten muss. Sicherlich nicht zu vergleichen mit High End Filtern im fünfstelligen Preisbereich-aber sie erledigen ihren Job ebenfalls. Ist halt wie mit einem Auto-der eine braucht mindestens nen Porsche Chayenne um von A nach B zu reisen, der andere bewältigt die Strecke eben mit einem Renault Twingo. Sicher nicht ganz so schnell und komfortabel, aber am Ziel kommen sie beide an.  :smoki


----------



## Klausile (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo Leute,

sorry wegen der 80.000 L Pumpe - war ein doppelter Fehler, hab nochmal nachgesehen welche ich nun da verbaut habe - ist ein 9.000 L Pumpe.
Im Spaltsieb kommen ca. 7.000 L an - also gerade so viel, das das Wasser schön geführt über das Sieb läuft - wenn die Leistung zu groß ist, überströmt es die seitlichen Begrenzungen - so wie es ist, passt es genau.
Wegen der 90 ° Bögen an der Verrohrung der Filter muss ich mir bei dem Flow auch keine Sorgen machen, da könnte noch deutlich mehr durch.
Einen Überlauf habe ich nicht eingebaut, werd ich wohl noch nachholen - hab da echt nicht dran gedacht - aber da werde ich wohl ne eichfache Lösung finden - 40 mm Tankverschraubung und dann mit 2 " Schlauch in den Teich, irgend so was - aber im Moment sehe ich da keine akute Gefahr.
Irgendwo kam auch die Frage ob ich den Zulauf gegen das Helix abgesichert habe - warum das denn? wenn da ein bisschen Helix in den 100er Rohren schwimmt - wen juckts?
Nur die Medienauflage muss ich nacharbeiten - da sich die Tonnen beim füllen deutlich ausgebeult haben ist doch etwas Helix durch die Abfüsse engkommen, aber das werde ich das nächste mal einfach mit einem Kescher auffangen - wie gesagt bin ich faul und habe im Moment keine große Lust auf aufwändige Umbauten.
Am WE mach ich noch ein Paar Bilder - die letzten Tage war es einfach schon zu dunkel wenn ich heim gekommen bin - werden also bald nachgeliefert.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo, ich schon wieder.

Hier mal die Bilder.
Auf dem ersten seht Ihr die eingegrabene Tonne in der sich die Pumpe befindet - wie ja nun geklärt ist eine Seerose UFP 9000 mit 110 Watt.
Dann durch den 36 Watt UVC klärer - der ist aber seit Wochen aus.
Weiter über das Spaltsieb und dann von unten in die erste Tonne.
Das Helix ist belüftet 60 L Luft / Minute, dann oben wieder raus und von unten in die zweite Tonne.
Oben wieder raus und zurück in den Teich zu den Fischis.

Ok,, die Reihenfolge ist falsch, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich sie ändern kann - sollte aber auf so klar sein.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist klar wie der Filter aufgebaut ist. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Joerg (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Klaus,
bei dem Durchsatz machen die DN 110er 90 Grad Winkel wenig aus.
Da die UVC ja aus ist, könntest du die auch ausbauen und lagern.
Das bringt zwar nicht so viel, erspart aber eine extra Reinigung.


----------



## sbecs (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo Jörg,
wie kommst du zu der Aussage mit den 90°-Bögen? Völlig gleich welche Leistung durchgepumpt wird oder wie jemand weiter oben erwähnt in Schwerkraft den Filter durchströmt es wird an jedem 90° etwas gebremst.

@ Klaus,
wie ich damals stellst du deine 300l Regentonnen auf Steine wegen dem Bodenablauf und auf diesen steht das Spaltsieb und du denkst wirklich dass bei nahezu senkrechtem pumpen durch einen 40-iger Schlauch, mit rechtwinklig zur Strömung angebrachter UVC von 8000l SOLL noch 7000l IST ankommen? Bezweifle ich ganz stark und das ohne die Rechnung mit den 90°-Bögen.


----------



## Klausile (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hi,
die Pumpe hat eine Nennleistung von 9000 Liter - da bleiben irgend was um die 7000 übrig - ist ja auch egal wie viel - das Ergebnis stellt mich zufrieden und das reicht dann.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## sbecs (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

OK


----------



## Joerg (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

sbecs,
der Widerstand hängt von dem Volumenstrom ab. Wären es bei der Leistung DN 75, sieht das ganze anders aus.
Bei Schwerkraft ist es etwas kritischer aber auch bei einer gepumpten Version will man nicht allzugroße Unterschiede im Wasserspiegel.
Ein Überlaufen des Filters ist auch nicht wirklich erwünscht.

Bei der geringen Durchströmung der Rohre muss allerdings öfter mal durchgespült werden,
da sie sich ansonsten mit Dreck zusetzen.


----------



## sbecs (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo Jörg,
sicher ist der Widerstand in Abhängigkeit vom Volumenstrom aber das besagt ja nur dass der Widerstand wächst wenn der Volumenstrom im gleichen Rohr steigt und nicht dass er bei geringerem Durchfluss das System nicht beeinflusst sondern nur das im Vergleich zur Größeren Menge weniger verloren geht es geht aber eben auch etwas verloren.


----------



## shanana (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

wie oft musst du denn das spaltsieb reinigen?


----------



## Klausile (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hi,
anfangs habe ich das Sieb jeden Tag gereinigt, inzwischen würde es reichen so alle drei bis vier Tage den Dreck raus zu nehmen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Nori (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

@ Klausile:
Ich hab keine Schmodderablässe gesehen - du kannst diese aber leicht an den unteren Flanschen anbringen, mit denen du das Wasser in die Tonne leitest.
Den Wassereingang könntest du stattdessen auch einfach durch den Deckel zum Tonnenboden führen (dann wäre an der ersten Tonne z.B. nur noch der graue Bogen etwas zu verdrehen und das Rohr nach unten in die Tonne zu verlängern).
Du könntest die beiden Bodenflanscheingänge miteinander verrbinden und einen zentralen Ablauf mittels 110-er Schieber setzen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Klausile (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hi Nori,

die Schmutzablässe sind mit DN 50 im Boden eingebaut und mittels Kugelhahn verschlossen - ist mir lieber als Zugschieber.

Hab diese nicht extra fotografiert.

Der Boden der Tonnen befindet sich einige cm unter der Wasseroberfläche - so habe ich auch etwas Pumphöhe gespart - hatte sich so ergeben, da das Grundstück leicht abfallen war und ich im hinteren Bereich Boden auffüllen musste. Den Platz für den Filter habe ich eben nicht aufgefüllt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## shanana (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du außer dem spaltsieb keinen filter der schwebstoffe rausfiltert? also keine schwämme oder bürsten etc.?


----------



## Klausile (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Hallo Shanana,
ich war früher auch skeptisch, aber Du würdest kaum glauben was das Helix alles zurückhält.
Es ist nicht nur Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien, sonder es filtert auch sehr effektiv die Schwebstoffe. Das Spaltsieb holt einfach schon mal den groben Dreck raus, dann muss man nicht so oft den Hauptfilter reinigen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## frido (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbaufilter - und nun endlich alles gut!*

Kann ich bestätigen-schwimmendes __ Hel-x in einer entsprechenden Schichtdicke hält selbst kleinste Partikel auf-hätt ich auch nicht gedacht!

@sbecs: Keine Frage-jeder Bogen, Verengung etc. reduziert den Volumenstrom. Aber für die Pumpenleistung sind diese Bögen unerheblich. Sollte die Pumpe zuviel Flow haben-kann im schlimmsten Fall durch den reduzierten Volumenstrom im Ablauf der Filter überlaufen. Aber bei 7000 l/h besteht die Gefahr bei 110er HT auch bei 10 90 Grad Bögen eher nicht...


----------

